# Australia Customs



## superfly (Jun 6, 2013)

Hello!

I know Australia Customs is strict. Just wondering for Filipinos who go to Australia have you brought:

**Sinigang Mix w/ Gabi
*Crab and Corn
*Nido Oriental Style*

These are all knorr products.

I know I always see these products in Asian Stores particularly in Blacktown.
But I just checked the label and it says it contains MILK.

My question is if anyone has brought these in AU? 
I know there is a restriction that the product with milk/dairy *should NOT be more than 10%. *Thus, I am still waiting for UNILEVER PHILS reply on my e-nquiry adn text about how many % is the Milk.

Thanks!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Sorry I can't answer your question specifically as I am not familiar with the food but when coming into Australia you should declare all food. Also if in doubt declare it. If you declare it they will check it and if not ok they will take it off you but if you don't declare it and they find it and if it is not ok as well as taking it off you they will also fine you.

However, I would suggest contacting customs to ask them.

I do have a hunch that your crab and corn will not be allowed as they do not allow popcorn into the country - was on a qantas flight once and they gave everyone popcorn and people thought that they would keep it needless to say customs have a nice stash of popcorn.


----------



## superfly (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Mish. 

I was allowed to bring all my Knorr foodie. Just brought few tho. I'll bring another set hopefully on Dec. 

Cheers!


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

My wife has declared all sorts of Pinoy food to Australian Customs and the only things they wouldn't let her keep was pluverone coz it had uncooked milk product. Though I just remembered they once took some dried fish coz they had maggots in them.


----------



## anatolian13 (Sep 28, 2013)

Just an update on this.... Polveron is now ALLOWED into the country, and has been allowed for quite some time.

Another item that used to be prohibited was Banana Chips, but as long as they are commercially packaged, are also now allowed.

Just make sure you declare the food, unless you want to be fined.

BTW, it is not Customs that is interested in these items, but Quarantine.


----------



## superfly (Jun 6, 2013)

aussiesteve: I always declare all the food also wood stuffs even loofah scrub. Last March I brought dried fish (from Cebu) it was funny cause the guy who's in the xray asked me twice if it is "dried" he didn't bother to open it. he knows the smell will linger. hahaha!

anatolian13: Isn't Quarantine people part of Customs? 
Last December 2012 banana chips, dried mangoes were allowed pulvorone (milk) was not allowed but the chocolate pulvorone was allowed. happy to know they are allowing milk polvoron  Yipeee! I'm goin to bring some my partner loves Goldilocks polvorone


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Your right it is not customs, but quarantine don't exist any more, they are now Dept of Agriculture. The names seem to be changed on a weekly basis. OK on the polverone, as of last April it was not approved' Im going to the Phil's next week and coming back in 3 weeks so I will know for sure then


----------



## anatolian13 (Sep 28, 2013)

You are quite right that 'quarantine' does not exist, and we were known as Biosecurity Australia, followed by DAFF and now Department of Agriculture. 

Not only have we had all these changes of names, but also uniforms.

I suggest to people to check for themselves if the goods are allowed or not, because items come off the prohibited list almost daily.

Staff are not informed of the changes, so it takes a while for the information to dissipate to all staff.

I should know, I work there lol


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

I familiar with that sort of thing anatolian13 the Government Department I work for has changed names 3 times in the last 5 years as well. My wardrobe is full of out of date uniforms, at least when I retire I will have plenty of gardening clothes.
As far as the prohibited items go, it must be a nightmare for you trying to keep up, my wifr is excited that polverone is now approved


----------

